# 68 restoration has begun



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Its been awhile since my last post, hope everyone is well especially you guys on the east coast. We have begun the frame off restoration of my 68 Gto. The car looked a little rough but is surprisingly solid after tearing it down. The frame (full box)looks perfect. Needs some minor patches on fenders. I wanted some opinions...frame and front end bushings rubber or poly? Shocks, best brand. Mufflers...keep in mind I have the h.o. With ram air manifolds. I'm keeping the car as close to original as possible. I will post pics with the next 2 weeks. Should be ready for paint by mid February.

thanks for advice 

Mike


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to here you have your resto underway. How about some pics? Is this a hardtop or convertable, you did mention you had a boxed frame so I'm assuming a vert.....

What is the color combo going to be?

What engine/trans? Details man, details!!! :willy:


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

It's the coupe I bought. Came from factory with the box frame. Looks to be pretty rare with it being h.o car with a/c and endura delete option. I'll have pics up in the next week or so. Going with the original starlight black with black interior


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

teamwoody72 said:


> I wanted some opinions...frame and front end bushings rubber or poly? Shocks, best brand. Mufflers...keep in mind I have the h.o. With ram air manifolds. I'm keeping the car as close to original as possible.


Sounds like a great project!
I would definitely recommend rubber bushings, except for sway bar bushings. In my opinion the poly bushings ruin the ride and comfort of the car, and tend to squeak. Although many people will say the newer ones don't squeak with the supplied lubricant that has not been my experience over the years. And if you're going for originality definitely stay with rubber.
For shocks...I like the Monroes I have on my '68. I have had good luck with Bilsteins on other cars, and have never liked the KYBs that so many guys seem to recommend, but I've never had either on my GTO.
For mufflers...well, I like DynoMax super turbos. Quiet at idle, nice rumble when you put your foot into it, reasonably priced.
Good luck with the project, we'll be looking for those pictures!
Jeff


----------

